# HBO Boxing After Dark: Kovalev vs. Agnew, Dulorme vs. Mayfield RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

*









Sergey Kovalev (23-0-1; 21 KOs) vs. Cedric Agnew (26-0; 13 KOs) - Light Heavyweight (175 lbs.)*

*Thomas Dulorme (20-1; 14 KOs) vs. Karim Mayfield (18-0-1; 11 KOs) - Light Welterweight (140 lbs.)*​


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's get it on!!!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Stop it 2many


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Stop it 2many


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:ibutt :bbb :ibutt WAAAAR Mayfield!!! :ibutt :bbb :ibutt Lick his Ass!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

since when did hbo change the BAD intro? I didn't like it...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn, I had just put mine up. Good look


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> since when did hbo change the BAD intro? I didn't like it...


HBO pissed off about Steveson leaving. LOL Trying to shit on him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep, expect a lot of saltiness from HBO tonight.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't know if I would take a fight where they take 20% of my money. I might have just said fuck it and walked off.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter vs Mayfield would be a fight I would like to see in the future


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I really am hoping that Dulorme loses because he is a dick. But damn Dulorme is so fucking raw as a professional.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

do they usually deduct money for altercations? :huh


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Don't know if I would take a fight where they take 20% of my money. I might have just said fuck it and walked off.


It's better to have 80% of something than 0%. No need to cut your nose off to spite your face.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

In. Is the Kovalev fight after this one?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wait, so I guess Robert has been working with Dulorme all week...mean that maidana is doing what...?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> In. Is the Kovalev fight after this one?


yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tell me they're still broadcasting Thompson - Kalajdzic, yes? 

This fight didn't already happen, did it? 

Kaladjdzic is a GREAT looking prospect, and Thmpson is a really good test for him. Man, i wanna' see this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> It's better to have 80% of something than 0%. No need to cut your nose off to spite your face.


Not taking money out my pocket when the other guy started the fight and I only reacted to defend myself.
The commission can feel free to take 20% of 0.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dulorme TKO in 6 or less. I have been going back and forth but Dulorme is better schooled and can also crack.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I really am hoping that Dulorme loses because he is a dick. But damn Dulorme is so fucking raw as a professional.


hows he a dick?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Smoger aging...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> hows he a dick?


He just comes off as a dick to me. Starting the fight that gets both guys docked in pay then laughing about it to Max and saying he did it to get in his head. That terrible comedic skit they showed. He just puts off a bad vibe to me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Tell me they're still broadcasting Thompson - Kalajdzic, yes?
> 
> This fight didn't already happen, did it?
> 
> Kaladjdzic is a GREAT looking prospect, and Thmpson is a really good test for him. Man, i wanna' see this fight.


i dont think they are showing it.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Tell me they're still broadcasting Thompson - Kalajdzic, yes?
> 
> This fight didn't already happen, did it?
> 
> Kaladjdzic is a GREAT looking prospect, and Thmpson is a really good test for him. Man, i wanna' see this fight.


Not sure if they're showing it, but the fight already happened.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dulorme keeping him at range, landing a few crisp shots. Easy round to score.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope Dulorme knocks this clown out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

*Round 1*

They meet in the middle Dulorme trying to get range to land the jab.
Mayfield stepping back. Missed right from Dulorme. Dulorme stalking feinting his way in. Mayfield takes some steps in now out in the backfoot and Dulorme stalking feinting the jab.. Nice jab from Dulorme and he steps out of range.. Short jab from Mayfeild. hard left hook coutner hurts Mayfield.. Missed jab right from Mayfield. Dulorme . Lands a nice right hand after two pawing short jabs. Mayfield now leaning back but trying to get in range. Dulorme keeping distance. Nice left hook from Dulorme on a reaching Mayfield.. Hard jab left hook from Dulorme.. Lead right from Dulorme and they tie up. Dulorme jabbing and trying to wlak Mayfied down. Thats round.

10 - 9 Dulorme.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dulorme telling Mayfield to "lick this" in the first round....Mayfield looks lost

10-9 TD


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Let's go Mayfield:ibutt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Not sure if they're showing it, but the fight already happened.


Aw, fuckity fucking FUCK. It the most interesting fight of the night. HBO boxing can go blow itself.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Garcia has improved as a trainer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

It's like Mayfield wants to stand in the worst possible spot. 

As as a tall guy, I wish more of my sparring partners had done the same.

20-18 TD


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Mayfield pressing behind his jab now, Dulorme fires back a stiff jab and circles out of range. Dulorme pressing behind the jab. Nice counter right from Dulorme but just misses.. Mayfield jabbing and Dulorme jjumps out of range. Nice coutner right from Mayfield Dulorme eats it well and jumbs out of range. Dulorme jabbing . Hard right from Dulorme on Mayfield coming in and he circles out and they t tie up. Wide right off a jab and mayfield steps in and they end up tied up, neither landing. Dulorme jabbing and pressing now.. Mayfield triple jabs. Dulorme trying to press. Nice jab from Dulorme.. Mayfield presses misses a right lands a left, Dulorme just misses his own right. Mayfield presses, missed left from Dulorme.. Missed wide right from Dulorme. That is round.

10 - 9 Mayfield
19 - 19 Even


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Better round for Mafield, still lost it on my card


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

TD never short of milk.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's like Mayfield wants to stand in the worst possible spot.
> 
> As as a tall guy, I wish more of my sparring partners had done the same.


So true. Mayfield is constantly holding out that rangefinder left, but then standing 4" further back, - right at Dulorme's power spot.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He just comes off as a dick to me. Starting the fight that gets both guys docked in pay then laughing about it to Max and saying he did it to get in his head. That terrible comedic skit they showed. He just puts off a bad vibe to me.


didn't Mayfield start it?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

and the sanding process begins....


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dulorme has been watching tapes of Wlad Klits


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Mayfield pressing now and Dulorme circling away jabbing and trying to maintain distance. Mayfield is cutting thng the distance but Dulorme is landing nice jabs now. Nice jab again from Dulorme. Mayfield cutting the ring off. Hard right from Mayfield and Dulorme eats it on the ropes and ties up.. hard right from each fight and a nice left from Mayfield and dulorme holds.. Mayfield is getting close again. Nice right to the body of Mayfield and Dulorme ties up.. Hard RIGHT from Mayfield lands again and Dulorme ties up again. . Missed counter right from Mayfield. Dulomre jabbing but not able to keep range, hard right from Mayfield again and Dulorme ties up. Mayfield jabbign and ressing now.. Dulorme jabbign and trying to keep range he thorws a right on the guard and ties up. Dulorme throws a right and it just misses Mayfield throws against the guard after the bell a left stumbles Mayfield but he is okay.

10 - 9 Mayfield
29 - 28 Mayfield


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dulorme starting to get timed. Gonna be the new Zab


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

First round for Mayfield. 29-28 Dulorme.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not a via satellite interview. what is this 1993?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Dulorme has been watching tapes of Wlad Klits
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep. As soon as Mayfield gets close, instant grab.

hopefully Smoger penalizes if it gets Wlad level.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> didn't Mayfield start it?


yes


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ugly ass fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Dulorme coming out trying to press now. Missed right from Dulorme. Another missed right from Dulorme. Dulorme misses another right after eating a jab from Mayfield. Mayfield jabbing a throws a jab and a missed counter right from Dulorme. Mayfield slips inside and Dulorme ties him up. Mayfield. Misses a right and left but gets in close on Dulorme and Dulorme ties up.. Jab right from Mayfield and Mayfield starts to tangle in the inside. Two hard rights on the inside to the body of Mayfield, nice right b from Mayfield. They tie up. They get in the middle of the ring and bot hslightly miss right hands on each other. Dulorme jabbing and circling.. nice jab from MAyfield..Mayfield gets in and Dulorme ties up and that is round.

10 - 9 Mayfield
39 - 37 Mayfield


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I got it even


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayfield has to work out of that though. stop letting it happen...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Dulorme comes in with a jab and ties up. May field slips his hold on the ropes and tarts banging Dulorme to the body and pushing him to the ropes until the break. Dulorme thors a jab and slips the counter right over it from Mayfield.. Dulorme jabbing and trying to press. Nice jab from Dulorme... Hard left hook from Dulorme stuns Mayfield.. Hard left hook to the bhead and body and Mayfield eats it and ties up.. Jab missed right from Dulorme.. Mayfield jabbing and sitting back now.. Nice jab from Dulormeon the otside. Nice right to the body of Mayfield coming inside and he gets tiedup. Missed rigth from Dulomre. hard left uppercut from Dulorme and he ties up Mayfield. Nice right from Mayfield on Dulorme coming inside. Mayfield sitting on the outside and eats a stiff jab from Dulorme.. Missed left hook and jab from Dulorme.. Missed right from Dulorme.. Missed right from Mayfield and Dulorme ties up.

10 - 9 Dulorme
48 - 47 Mayfield


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Trying to watch this, my Wildcats and Angels at the same time. I wouldn't trust my scorecard.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Why the fuck is Ariza doing cutman duties?

atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Dulorme jabbign and misses two jabs and Mayfield is stalking. Missed right from Mayfield. Missed jab left from Dulorme. Mayfield gets inside and Dulorme ties up.. Mayfield jabb. hard counter right and a nice left f rom Mayffield on Dulorme moving out. Nice counter right over the jab of Dulomre. Hard left from Mayfield and Dulomre coing to the ropes. hard right from Dulorme on Mayfield on the ropes and Mayfield stumbles on him and is able to spin out and tie up.. Mayfield slips a jab gets inside and Dulorme ties him up.. Hard coutner right from Mayfield and Dulorme steps out.. Nice jab and right and Dulorme ties up.. Har counter right again from Mayfield and he is pushing Dulorme to the ropes with his pressing. Missed lef from Dulorme and a nice right to the head of Dulorme tfrom Mayfield and they tie up. Missed wide left from Dulorme.. Mayfield stalking now.. They both miss right hands at the bell.

10 - 9 Mayfield
58 - 56 Mayfield


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

58-56 Dulorme.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

looks like TD's left eye is starting to close...or maybe its just me


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucks sake Virgil

Breaths like Aaaahhhh, Ahhhhhh, Ahhhhhh


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight sucks.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 for Dulorme


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Karim is gonna get outboxed if he doesn't land the game changer. (John Madden voice)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO! Mayfield almost gets knocked-out. HBO crew: I think Mayfield's power has shown up. Wow, such nut-huggers.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Mayfield out pressing now, Dulorme jabbing him coming in. Missed right and hard let from Mayfield. Mayfield lands hard rights t to the body aand hard rights to the head a big left uppercut more rights to the body and Dulorme ties up. Mayfield pressing after the break and Dulorme trying to keep range. Missed right counter over the jab of Dulorme... Har right hand from Mayfield. Nice right from Dulorme and Mayfield eats it well and he goes after Duloreme. Dulorme feints jumps inside and ties up.. Missed right off a Dulorme jab.. Nice jab from Dulorme.. Nice grazing left from Dulorme. Dulorme and Mayfield feint and Dulorme feints and ties up., Mayfield throws against the guard and gets ties up. M ayfied pressing missed left and right from Dulorme and the bell rings and Dulorme still throws.

10 - 9 Mayfield
68 - 65 Mayfield


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mayfield round. 67-66 Dulorme.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 7
> 
> Mayfield out pressing now, Dulorme jabbing him coming in. Missed right and hard let from Mayfield. Mayfield lands hard rights t to the body aand hard rights to the head a big left uppercut more rights to the body and Dulorme ties up. Mayfield pressing after the break and Dulorme trying to keep range. Missed right counter over the jab of Dulorme... Har right hand from Mayfield. Nice right from Dulorme and Mayfield eats it well and he goes after Duloreme. Dulorme feints jumps inside and ties up.. Missed right off a Dulorme jab.. Nice jab from Dulorme.. Nice grazing left from Dulorme. Dulorme and Mayfield feint and Dulorme feints and ties up., Mayfield throws against the guard and gets ties up. M ayfied pressing missed left and right from Dulorme and the bell rings and Dulorme still throws.
> 
> ...


Dulorme schoolin' Kream.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I like this type of gritty fight, it could do with less clinching though


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Surprised at the lack of body work by Mayfield. Shorter guys should crack the body.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Dulorme schoolin' Kream.


Bamas cards always favor the black American fighter.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

TD going Golata here?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

even after 8


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

They run to the middle of the ring. Mayfield landing his jab and Dulome lands a nice left hook. Missed counter right from Mayfield.. Jab right from Dulorme, the right doens.t land clear. hard jab right from Mayfield. Dulorme misses his counter and ties up.. Stiff jab from Mayfield.. Hard jab right from Mayfield and he pushes Dulorme to the ropes and they have to be broken up. Nice jab from Dulorme.. HUGE right from Dulorme and Mayfield eats it and keeps on coming. They get inside and Dulorme ties up.. Nice jab from Dulorme.. Dulorme lands a heavy low blow and Smoger gives Mayfield the 5 minutes. They start back and Dulorme throws a super low right again right after the action starts back. Smoger claims its the result of a head being pushed down, but that is false, his head was not pushed down it was just low. Nice jab from Mayfield. Dulorme jabbing and moving now. Missed right and left from Dulorme. Mayfield slipping Dulorme's work. they feint and that is round.

10 - 9 Mayfield
78 - 74 mayfield


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Dulorme round. 77-75 Dulorme.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody give Agnew a realistic chance of going the distance ?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


You following Zona/Wisc?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

5-3 Dulorme


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You following Zona/Wisc?


naw, I saw the pic on facebook


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ugh. Oba carr / frankie randall was nicer than this.

Kovalev KO2 btw


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hbo clearly want mayfield to win

dulorme is clearly winning


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw, I saw the pic on facebook


Going to OT.

I absolutely love college hoops. Can't stand nba though.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> hbo clearly want mayfield to win
> 
> dulorme is clearly winning


Not even watching it, but as Bama is scoring it has to be the opposite of what his card is lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Mayfield pressing landing his jab and Dulorme ties up. They trade jabs after the break. Hard coutner right over the Dulorme jab. Mayfifield banging the body of Dulorme on the ropes. and Smoger breaks.. Nice left from Mayfield after missing a right.. hard right and left from Mayfield and SMoger breaks them up.. Missed left from Dulorme and Mayfield slips it and gets tied up. Mayfie.d lands a jab and gets tied up . They trade jabs Missed left hook from Dulorme, double jab missed right from Mayfield and DUlorme ties up and gets broken up. mayfield pressing and Dulorme slips a right and ties up Mayfield. That is round.

10 - 9 Mayfield
88 - 83 Mayfield


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Another Dulorme round. Mayfield needs a KO now on my card. 87-84 Dulorme.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayfield has a weird body


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous holding from Dulorme.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> hbo clearly want mayfield to win
> 
> dulorme is clearly winning


Yeah, they totally ignored that huge upper-cut or hook he landed while on the ropes. They're all over Mayfield's nuts. Saying absolutely shit about how Dulorme is beating him up.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

These guys fight like **** lmfao...

Well, KOvalev fighting next at least.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Going to OT.
> 
> I absolutely love college hoops. Can't stand nba though.


aw shit, I misread your last post. I thought that was some website that posted pics or something :lol:

naw I'm not following, the game though, but it sounds good. I'm a little discouraged after my bracket got screwed. I hard Louisville playing Florida in the Chip


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fight is close enough to go Mayfield way. Judges wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Smoger seems to have been paid to help Dulorme.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> aw shit, I misread your last post. I thought that was some website that posted pics or something :lol:
> 
> naw I'm not following, the game though, but it sounds good. I'm a little discouraged after my bracket got screwed. I hard Louisville playing Florida in the Chip


I had Syracuse vs Zona.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't like how Dulorme finished the fight...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I could see this fight going either way


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

5-5 Draw 

Dulorme got glass heart


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at that ugly ass guido wife, whose wife is that?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mayfield round. 96-94 Dulorme. Close but clear imo!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Never want to see Dulorme fight. Awful style.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Mayfield pressing now. and gets tied up.. Mayfield slips inside and is tied up again.. Missed over hand right from Mayfield but MAyfield lands a big right that buckles the legs of Dulorme who holds on for dear life. Mayfeild slips a left and Dulorme ties up again. ahrd jab right and another right and Dulorme ties up hard. Mayfield comes in on a jab and gets tied up.. Nice jab r from Mayfield and fmayfeild is throwing on Dulorme on the ropes while he is holding.. Hard lead right from Mayfield again. Anotehr lead right from Mayfield and Dulorme holds on again.. Hard overhand right again from MAyfield and Dulorme's leg buckle again and he ties up. That is round.

10 - 9 Mayfield
98 - 92 Mayfield


===

Dulorme still can't box. He finally discovered how to tie up again.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rican fighters are boob guys. Those are bigger than Cotto's.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I had Syracuse vs Zona.


oh we both got screwed then :yep


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it a draw


----------



## N_ N___ (Feb 19, 2014)

Poor man's Trinidad Mosley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Shit fight, will be followed by a shitty decision.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

my scorecard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are three judges that all did a crap job but I work with them so they're okay


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't want to see either of these dudes fight again. Looks like Mayfield was only interested in licking Dulorme's chest.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

NABF Light Welterweight Championship
98 - 92
97 - 93
96 - 93

all for Thomas Dulorme


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good decision...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Krusher time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

awful damn scores


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good decision. I thought Dulorme won clearly, but it was a shit, shit fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The weigh in was better


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Clinic by Dulorme. Virgil Fighters dropping like flies.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shitty fight. I almost fell asleep watching it.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Dulrome is gabbage.

Guy needs to dump his ugly ass wife and rethink his life and boxing career.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

- And they showed us THAT, instead of Thompson - Kalajdzic.

Fucking HBO.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Unimpressive performance from both guys, Dulorme looked scared for his at any type of an exchange on the inside and Mayfield was only looking for that one punch from the get go.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulorme is gonna get KO'd when he steps up again, he simply isn't a good boxer. Looks like Garcia is trying to pull a Manny Steward on him though. Turn him into a hard punching boxer who ties up on the inside to save his chin. Early Dulorme was a lot more exciting but I have to admit he will last longer this way.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahaha pacquiao was staring at tim through the damn screen


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

RIP Cedric Agnew


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mayfield didn't throw anything besides the jab and right hook upstairs. Big disappointment.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Depends on my promoter Bob Arum"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Could care less. Boxing sucks










Bring on Kovalev baby!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

That Danny Garcia with the gay ass blue sweater in the crowd?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dulorme is gonna get KO'd when he steps up again, he simply isn't a good boxer. Looks like Garcia is trying to pull a Manny Steward on him though. Turn him into a hard punching boxer who ties up on the inside to save his chin. Early Dulorme was a lot more exciting but I have to admit he will last longer this way.


I think this is a good analogy.

Not as bad of a grabber as Wlad, but similar to Hearns.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought the last score was more realistic. I feel like Mayfield just gave away a very winnable fight to a tentative and unconfident opponent. Plus that second low blow should have been a point IMO.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> That Danny Garcia with the gay ass blue sweater in the crowd?


Could be. His style of dress is abysmal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley is all in Pacquiao's head


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sock boy lmfao :rofl.

Guy is scurred.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Could be. His style of dress is abysmal.


Cotto also does the same. No boxer ever had great dress besides Hopkins really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the most boring interview ever.
Manny staying in the back of a chinese restaurant now?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley is all in Pacquiao's head


Absolutely NOTHING is all in Pacquiao's head. :lol:

Nothing at all.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cotto also does the same. No boxer ever had great dress besides Hopkins really.


Shane Robinson says hello.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cotto also does the same. No boxer ever had great dress besides Hopkins really.


Lol, you serious?

Hopkins dresses like Mr. Magoo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cotto also does the same. No boxer ever had great dress besides Hopkins really.


Sergio got style too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Absolutely NOTHING is all in Pacquiao's head. :lol:
> 
> Nothing at all.


:lol: after watching this whole interview, I agree with you


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is the most boring interview ever.
> Manny staying in the back of a chinese restaurant now?


They can't do this. "he shook my hand"

WGAF?






Thats it :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cotto also does the same. No boxer ever had great dress besides Hopkins really.


Floyd too. For a guy with an unlimited bank account he dresses like a clown for the most part.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOvalev KO 5. Looks like it'll be a short night.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

anybody know Kovalevs weight tonight yet?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Upset alert.
When they show the videos of dudes walking in the waters on the beach be worried.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Floyd too. For a guy with an unlimited bank account he dresses like a clown for the most part.


That's why I said no boxer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I realllyyyyyy like SK. A lot. He just seems cool to have that beer with. I hope he wins big tonight


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cool piece on Krusher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like Kovalev. He's not a joke like GGG


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Sergio got style too


Yeah Sergio too. ROY wore a tux to the ring once :yep


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at that back story reminding me of Nico from GTA4.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I realllyyyyyy like SK. A lot. He just seems cool to have that beer with. I hope he wins big tonight


Cool unless you are black. LOL
Why is HBO trying to act like Stevenson did something to Kovalev? It makes now sense to prompt this as a story.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That's why I said no boxer.


Which is odd because a classically tailored blue or black suit never goes out of style and is probably less expensive than the designer crap they buy.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I like Kovalev. He's not a joke like GGG


GGG(G) going up in weight to fight Chavez Jr.. Ballsy move. Wish Ward would sack up and fight Kovalev.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOvalev ran Stevenson right out of HBO lmfao.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Kovalev KO3 Agnew


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Kovalev only 183? Always thought he looked like a pretty small Light Heavy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone else getting audio issues from HBO?


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> KOvalev ran Stevenson right out of HBO lmfao.


The woman-beating ex-pimp ducked Kova. Dude's voice shakes at the mention.

:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> KOvalev KO 5. Looks like it'll be a short night.


KO 2.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cool unless you are black. LOL
> Why is HBO trying to act like Stevenson did something to Kovalev? It makes now sense to prompt this as a story.


I'm allowed to like Kovalev Im not black :deal



JeffJoiner said:


> Which is odd because a classically tailored blue or black suit never goes out of style and is probably less expensive than the designer crap they buy.


Khan as well. He has nice style.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

my reaction when my television just had a sound malfunction


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cool unless you are black. LOL
> Why is HBO trying to act like Stevenson did something to Kovalev? It makes now sense to prompt this as a story.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Anyone else getting audio issues from HBO?


Yeah cuts out.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Poor Agnew...he gonna die...seemed like a nice guy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> The woman-beating ex-pimp ducked Kova. Dude's voice shakes at the mention.
> 
> :lol:


Nah, everyone wanted to watch him vs. Froch or Hopkins. No one wants him to fight KOvalev. Remember all the fans cheering him talking about Froch and Hopkins? :yep


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> my reaction when my television just had a sound malfunction


That's HBO? Thought it was just my stream.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Agnew coming with epic ring walk music.
Just hope he doesn't get Apollo Creed'd

Slick & Black walking to the ring against a Russian with James Brown playing is a terrible omen.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Like Creed walking to fight Drago.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Anyone else getting audio issues from HBO?


Thought it was just me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Black guy coming into the ring with "Living In America" to fight a Russian guy. 

Didnt work out too well in the movie....


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Owww my ears.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I'm hyped as fuck. Love me some KOvalev.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Anyone else getting audio issues from HBO?


Yes lots of them


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Thought it was just me.


I'm getting audio issues from my stream  lol

Agnew is a good boy, now I'm pulling for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Are you kidding? That was amazing. War Sergey!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

FUKKK this audio jesus :fire


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> That's HBO? Thought it was just my stream.


I think its just HBO.....its annoying


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Shitty audio


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't blink people.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Agnew coming with epic ring walk music.
> Just hope he doesn't get Apollo Creed'd
> 
> Slick & Black walking to the ring against a Russian with James Brown playing is a terrible omen.


:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Agnew was preparing his anus for incoming rape


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FFS HBO this is why AGodis jumped ship. 

Yeah lets have a uni fight with your spelling bee sss announcing. Poor Buffer.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I think its just HBO.....its annoying


Nah, it's Adonis Stevenson.

He's got some high-powered electronic device, and he's sitting on top of a mountain somewhere, fucking with us.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I just hope it last a couple rounds, 1 round stoppages gets boring after a while


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

aDUCKis Stevenson.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


:lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Black guy coming into the ring with "Living In America" to fight a Russian guy.
> 
> Didnt work out too well in the movie....


No doubt!! :lol:

Can Agnew hang with Agnew?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


they better be ready to throw the damn towel


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Watch for Kovalev's switch right hook. Agnew's a sitting duck for it.

Expect it starting in round 2.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on Agnew bring it to him!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn! Agnew landin some leather :deal


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wow what a soccer player, fucking dram queen.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

glass balls


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


That shook 10 year old me at the movies. No doubt.

"Apollo!!!"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Agnew is doing pretty good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Kovalev stalking Agnew, misses a left upstairs after missing a left downstairs.. Agnew on the ropes laying back. nice left from Agnew and Kovalev eats it. Missed right hook from Agnew. Kovalev jabbing Agnew blowcking. Nice 3 punch combo from Agnew.. Hard counter left from Agnew. Lead right blocked from Agnew.. Had right and left hook to body of Agnew but Agnew handling it well and simply circling Kovalev and staying tight.. Hard right hook counter from Agnew.. Agnew in the turtle shell blocking all Kovalev's work.. blocked right ot the body and head from Kovalev. Agnew blocking well anccountering beautifully. Hard left to the body sends Kovalev down, its called a low blow and Kovalev gets tiem to recover.. Kovalev jabs to the body and that is round.

10 - 9 Agnew


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Gah damn man. :bart


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

good round by agnew


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I knew he couldnt be perfect. Glass dick...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Tiny Ring. Agnew is going to be killed in there.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Agnew impressing me!

Good boy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I said before Kovalev seemed like someone you could walk into a straight left. Good round from Agnew but I think Kovalev is gonna warm up soon and let his hands go.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Relatively uneventful, Jim....except for the MANY shots landed by Agnew :lol:


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO's compubox numbers were on the screen when Agnew landed that hook to that body and didn't change nothing. 


Proof that they cook their numbers for the house fighter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> That shook 10 year old me at the movies. No doubt.
> 
> "Apollo!!!"


 yeah Apollo was the man. My friend calls by Apollo and he's Rocky :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't like Agnew on the ropes as much as he was. not a bad round for him. he could spoil in this fight...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 1
> 
> Kovalev stalking Agnew, misses a left upstairs after missing a left downstairs.. Agnew on the ropes laying back. nice left from Agnew and Kovalev eats it. Missed right hook from Agnew. Kovalev jabbing Agnew blowcking. Nice 3 punch combo from Agnew.. Hard counter left from Agnew. Lead right blocked from Agnew.. Had right and left hook to body of Agnew but Agnew handling it well and simply circling Kovalev and staying tight.. Hard right hook counter from Agnew.. Agnew in the turtle shell blocking all Kovalev's work.. blocked right ot the body and head from Kovalev. Agnew blocking well anccountering beautifully. Hard left to the body sends Kovalev down, its called a low blow and Kovalev gets tiem to recover.. Kovalev jabs to the body and that is round.
> 
> 10 - 9 Agnew


Hahaahahahahaahhahahahahahahhaha.........................no


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck this refferee that was legit body shot


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev looked like he was confused to a second, like he didn't know where to throw around Agnew's guard, until he was like "fuk it, I'll just punch through it".


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bai


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! Yeah, it's OVAH!!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

WOWOWOWOWOW!

and there is that famous power


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn....homeboy got taken off his feet


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Kovalev pressing behind the jab and Agnew in the high guard and moving and Kovalev just following him. Blocked rights and lefts from Kovalev. Nice coutner from Agnew and ref warns him.. Nice left to body of Kovalev. Kovalev pressing engeretically now.. Kovalev throwing again the guard and Agnecatchign it all. Agnew counters with a nice right. Agnew keeping the winky guard and stepping forward on Kovalev.. Missed l left from Agnew. Agnew ties up Kovalev.. HArd left around the guard sends Agnew down hard.
Agnew beats the count at the bell.

10 - 8 Kovalev
19 - 18 Kovalev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That was expected


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ouch, he was doing so well too.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

It was the switch left!!!! Lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

What kind of dragon ball z move was that? fucking crazy!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I told you it would be a hook.

That was brilliant: Kovalev went the whole round throwing straight down the pike, then right at the end he switched to a hook, which Agnew wasn't expecting.

- And he threw a switch right-hook first, just like I said. (Damn, I'm good! :lol: )


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Beauty shot !


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I told you it would be a hook.
> 
> That was brilliant: Kovalev went the whole round throwing straight down the pike, then right at the end he switched to a hook, which Agnew wasn't expecting.
> 
> - And he threw a switch right-hook first, just like I said. (Damn, I'm good! :lol: )


it was a a straight punch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

"Hold yah hands up, I'll punch through that shit. What's the matter with you."

Kovlaev is a badass.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> it was a a straight punch


No, it was a left hook.

I'll post a GIF tomorrow.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> damn....homeboy got taken off his feet


He did :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson just called Haymon to say thanks for leaving HBO.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

KO in 4th


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ropund 3

Kovalev pressing hard nice left from Agnew. Nice body work from Agnew. Kovalev preessing an Agnew turns him. Agnew sitting on the ropes slips Kovalev's work and Kovalev jumps on his back. Kovalev pressing behin a jab. Double left from Agnew and big right from Kovalev... Nice left from Agnew and Kovalev backs off.. Nice jab to body of Agnew. Agnew slips a right and ties up. Kovalev jabbign and pressing again. Kovalev is throwing Agnew is slipping and ties up and Kovalev throws him down.. Hard left after flurrying against the guard stuns Agnew and he grabs. 

10 - 9 Kovalev
29 - 27 Kovalev


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Ouch, he was doing so well too.


KOvalev doesn't start up until past the first. Same thing happened with Sillakh when everyone said he was doing so well. KOvalev is just a badass like that.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Agnew needs to throw more punches


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, it was a left hook.


no it was a straight thrown from southpaw position while aggressively jumping in.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

i didn't somebody post about Kovlaev switching to south paw?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> KOvalev doesn't start up until past the first. Same thing happened with Sillakh when everyone said he was doing so well. KOvalev is just a badass like that.


Indeed. He's very patient. - One of his best qualities.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Agnew needs to throw more punches


that check right surprised kovalev he needs more of those


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I had some hope for Agnew when this was getting going, but its about to get rough on Agnew out there


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Agnew's dad sweating bullets. Don't blame him. This must be tough on families sometimes.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> i didn't somebody post about Kovlaev switching to south paw?


That was my thread.

Sergey's done it a t least three times already. He doesn't totally switch stance, he just does it temporarily, throwing what's know as a switch-punch. (usually the right hook.) He always follows it with an orthodox left, driving his opponent backwards.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> no it was a straight thrown from southpaw position while aggressively jumping in.


I'll bet good money Sergey moved his left foot forward first, back to orthodox. It's his standard "fight ending" combo.

We'll have to see the video to be sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev neglects the body.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

uh oh paper skin

kovalev cut, agnew smells BLood,, kovalec looks worried


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Kovalev pressing now and Agnew ties up. Double jab from Kovalev. Another jab another jab another jab from Kovalev. Agnew slips a left hook and ties up. Kovalev jabbing and eats a right hook leaning in to jab. Another right hook from AGnew on Kovalev leaning to jab. Anotehr counter right hook from Agnew.. Nice left to body of Kovalev pressing on Agnew. Kovalew gets inside Agnew turns him and ties up.. Jaba nd right from Kovalev agains tthe guard of Agnew.. Nice jab right from Kovalev on the guard though.. Hard doulbe left... hook from Agnew. Kovalev presses Agnew turns him. Nice jab from Kovalev. Kovalev Misses a wide right and Agnew slips it and Kovalev falls. Nice jab to the body of Agnew.

10 - 9 Agnew
38 - 37 Kovalev


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good jab by Agnew.....

Jim and Max are starting with the excuses already....


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Agnew unnerved Kovalev there. Just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Kovalev neglects the body.


not at all he has been landing some good hooks in there that seem to bother Kovalev at times.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Kovalev looks angry as fuck.. guy might KO Agnew this round.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Those aren't low. This ref sucks.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Agnew looking configent, doing very well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn I need to study some of those feints Kovalev throws before and in between his combinations


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Kovalev pressing now still pressing behind the jab. Throw a right and left on the guard of Agnew.. Nice jab left from Agnew but blocked. Kovalev jabbing throthe guard now. Agnew slips a right and gets distance again.. Nice jab fro m Kovalev misses a right ot the body and left to the body. Agnew is turtle shelling and walking forward now. Double jab to body of Agnew. Nice jab to head of Kovalev.. They trade jabs.. . Kovalev gets inside eats a hard left to the boy of Kovalev and turns Kovalev and the ref warns Agnew.. Missed right to body of Agnew. Kovalev pressing but Kovalev hasn't borken his guard.. Duoble jab right from Kovalev blocked. Agnew walking . They trade jabs.. Kovaleve flurries agains the guard and lands nothing aging.. Agnew jusst blocking misses a punch to the body and a right upstairs.

10 - 9 Kovalev
48 - 46 Kovalev


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That was my thread.
> 
> Sergey's done it a t least three times already. He doesn't totally switch stance, he just does it temporarily, throwing what's know as a switch-punch. (usually the right hook.) He always follows it with an orthodox left, driving his opponent backwards.


Thing of beauty seeing it live.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Agnew is taking too much punishment and not doing anything. He's going to be ruined after this fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn I need to study some of those feints Kovalev throws before and in between his combinations


I have to assume that whena guy hits like a truck, you fall for his feints just a little bit more. Anxious to move that defense.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> not at all he has been landing some good hooks in there that seem to bother Kovalev at times.


The body is wide open and he's barely thrown a punch there. That last round was a perfect example. An occasional jab or hook, wailing away at the guard. Not a smart look.

EDIT: _Now_ he's going to the body.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Agnew playing spoiler


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev is faking those low blows, last 2 warnings looked like clean bodyshots


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not a knockdown. Ref sucks.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, at least we got to see Kovalev go into the 5th round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Agnew is one TOUGH bastard! Big props for that, at least.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

aDUCKis Stevenson happily with Showtime.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Agnew's gonna be pissing blood for 3 weeks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Kovalev pressing behind the jab now and Agnew is sitting on the ropes. Kovalev pressing ahrd right to the body of Agnew and Agnew goes down hard and stays down from the body shot.

Kovalev KO7 Agnew


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Agnew quit. Didn't want anymore punishment


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

A jab to the gut from Kovalev is badass!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Right, Kovalev's power and technique is the truth, but he has a lot of holes in his game. When Agnew jabbed with him and countered the jab Kovalev's workrate dropped right down and he stopped using the jab to set his work up. Kovalev's skin isn't great, got cut twice and was even cut by Cleverly. He's susceptible to counters and his right hand to the body is stuck out there waiting so he can get leverage in a left hook to the head, but when he does that he is wide open for a left hand counter. 

Stevenson knocks Kovalev out within 6, but Kovalev is an awesome fighter and is the truth too.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:rofl Adonis Stevenson a piece of shit....Sorry for my english


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HA, Stevenson is piece of shit.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

"Adonis Stevenson piece of shit!"

:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl I'm not gonna lie. That was funny as hell

"I don't wanna talk about Adonis Stevenson. Adonis Stevenson is a piece of shit"

Kovalev is a G


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> "Adonis Stevenson piece of shit!"
> 
> :rofl


No stutter there.

We we all know who is shook and who isn't. Stevenson a bully. Fights womb but runs from Kovalev.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Stevenson can knock him out and vice versa. Anyone acting like it's easy work is a fucking retard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson is laughing to the bank.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

:lol: Oh man, that was the funniest shit, straight to the point ole Kovalev.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Right, Kovalev's power and technique is the truth, but he has a lot of holes in his game. When Agnew jabbed with him and countered the jab Kovalev's workrate dropped right down and he stopped using the jab to set his work up. Kovalev's skin isn't great, got cut twice and was even cut by Cleverly. He's susceptible to counters and his right hand to the body is stuck out there waiting so he can get leverage in a left hook to the head, but when he does that he is wide open for a left hand counter.
> 
> Stevenson knocks Kovalev out within 6, but Kovalev is an awesome fighter and is the truth too.


That counter jab by Agnew was awesome but a fighter with an orthodox stance won't benefit from it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Right, Kovalev's power and technique is the truth, but he has a lot of holes in his game. When Agnew jabbed with him and countered the jab Kovalev's workrate dropped right down and he stopped using the jab to set his work up. Kovalev's skin isn't great, got cut twice and was even cut by Cleverly.* He's susceptible to counters and his right hand to the body is stuck out there waiting so he can get leverage in a left hook to the head, but when he does that he is wide open for a left hand counter. ....*.


That's a good observation, and it's the reason Kovalev doesn't throw that switch-hook too often.

However, it should also be noted that that's simply the downside to that particular technique, just the same as a fighter using the Philly shell is susceptible to a fast left hook. - In both cases, only a fighter with ligtning defenses can pull it off safely. (Hagler was a master at it.) So far, Sergey has never really been clocked while doing it. He always manages to partially slip the punch, in those rare times when a counter is thrown.

Sergey's defense is superb, but it's very subtle and so often goes unnoticed by many fans.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Stevenson can knock him out and vice versa. Anyone acting like it's easy work is a fucking retard.


I fully agree. People who write Stevenson off are retarded. Kovalev has been put down by a southpaw left hand before and Stevenson likes being on the back foot and walking fighters into his left hand.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I fully agree. People who write Stevenson off are retarded. Kovalev has been put down by a southpaw left hand before and Stevenson likes being on the back foot and walking fighters into his left hand.


Its gonna be a counter right hook over a lazy Kovalev jab followed by a hard left that puts Kovalev down.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Stevenson can knock him out and vice versa. Anyone acting like it's easy work is a fucking retard.


No one thinks that its easy work. One fighter appears more eager and confident than the other. If Adonis is chasing the safest fights for the most money then that's fine and understandable but the boxing world wants this fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I fully agree. People who write Stevenson off are retarded. Kovalev has been put down by a southpaw left hand before and Stevenson likes being on the back foot and walking fighters into his left hand.


Which further speaks to Stevenson's bully mentality. Bullies don't like guys who stand up to them. Easiest way to get rid if a bully.

See Stevenson's last interview and subsequent run to Showtime.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I fully agree. People who write Stevenson off are retarded. Kovalev has been put down by a southpaw left hand before and Stevenson likes being on the back foot and walking fighters into his left hand.


its only OK to root for Kovalev though.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Broke Foot Bradley had em all shook :deal


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I fully agree. People who write Stevenson off are retarded. Kovalev has been put down by a southpaw left hand before and Stevenson likes being on the back foot and walking fighters into his left hand.


I think people are getting on Stevenson because he's clearly putting out vibes that he does not want to fight Kovalev, at least not for a while.

I'm saying this too as a guy who firmly believes that Stevenson would beat Kovalev


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Which further speaks to Stevenson's bully mentality. Bullies don't like guys who stand up to them. Easiest way to get rid if a bully.
> 
> See Stevenson's last interview and subsequent run to Showtime.


Guy sure as hell did not look like he wanted to fight Kovalev. People give Manny shit about "it's up to my promoter." Stevenson straight said "nah, no one wants me to fight this gigantic unification; everyone wants me to fight Froch or Hopkins." Love how the fans gave him crickets.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> *No one thinks that its easy work.
> 
> * One fighter appears more eager and confident than the other. If Adonis is chasing the safest fights for the most money then that's fine and understandable but the boxing world wants this fight


Pretty much everyone thinks Kovalev KO, me included, and I'm from Canada.

What!? Are you from Jupiter?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its gonna be a counter right hook over a lazy Kovalev jab followed by a hard left that puts Kovalev down.


I could easily see that. 


JeffJoiner said:


> Which further speaks to Stevenson's bully mentality. Bullies don't like guys who stand up to them. Easiest way to get rid if a bully.
> 
> See Stevenson's last interview and subsequent run to Showtime.


I think Stevenson's decision was all business, but we'll see what he does toward the end of the year


turbotime said:


> its only OK to root for Kovalev though.


yeah Kovalev got skills. I'm gonna have to start stealing some of those feints he uses :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

to prompt this as a story.[/QUOTE]



bballchump11 said:


> I could easily see that.
> 
> I think Stevenson's decision was all business, but we'll see what he does toward the end of the year
> yeah Kovalev got skills. I'm gonna have to start stealing some of those feints he uses :yep


His up jab to left hook is so nice :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> I think people are getting on Stevenson because he's clearly putting out vibes that he does not want to fight Kovalev, at least not for a while.
> 
> I'm saying this too as a guy who firmly believes that Stevenson would beat Kovalev


yeah I don't blame people for thinking that


turbotime said:


> to prompt this as a story.


His up jab to left hook is so nice :deal[/QUOTE]:yep real talk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

We watchin 24/7 in here?


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Pretty much everyone thinks Kovalev KO, me included, and I'm from Canada.
> 
> What!? Are you from Jupiter?


OK


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I could easily see that.
> 
> I think Stevenson's decision was all business, but we'll see what he does toward the end of the year
> yeah Kovalev got skills. I'm gonna have to start stealing some of those feints he uses :yep


we'll see. I thnk he found a great excuse to jump networks. And it's probably short money if it prevents a big unification on the network with more subscribers.

We will see. He comes across as a bully to me. One who sees a new tough guy on the block and is ready to move blocks.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley broke out the old sock excuse


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> We watchin 24/7 in here?


about to. Just wrapped up watching my Angels beat the hated Doyers.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cool unless you are black. LOL
> Why is HBO trying to act like Stevenson did something to Kovalev? It makes now sense to prompt this as a story.





941jeremy said:


> OK


Read around the forums. Kovalev would be the favourite in this fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

The thing that makes this such an amazing matchup isn't just that they have huge power, its that both have some vulnerability about them. Stevenson can be knocked out as seen before and Kovalev can be dropped and has weak skin. I'd still ride with Kovalev and think he'd get it done before the half way point. Hope it happens. And then I hope B-Hop gets all four title belts off the winner...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Another HBO reel in which Pac dominated every second of every round and JMM only landed one shot. Huggers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> we'll see. I thnk he found a great excuse to jump networks. And it's probably short money if it prevents a big unification on the network with more subscribers.
> 
> We will see. He comes across as a bully to me. One who sees a new tough guy on the block and is ready to move blocks.


It was some shit when HBO show cased both on the same card (wonder for what reason ) and then after the fight when asked by Max, Adonis was ready to fight anybody BUT Kovalev :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Guy sure as hell did not look like he wanted to fight Kovalev. People give Manny shit about "it's up to my promoter." Stevenson straight said "nah, no one wants me to fight this gigantic unification; everyone wants me to fight Froch or Hopkins." Love how the fans gave him crickets.


This.

It's so obvious Stevenson is shook.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO trying to build up PAC's again...
Timbo is the man


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Read around the forums. Kovalev would be the favourite in this fight.


He seems like the favorite on the forums but easy work:conf. Likely even betting odds too.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Missed the fight lads, how'd he do? Another knock over job?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> He seems like the favorite on the forums but easy work:conf.* Likely even betting odds too.*


:rofl Ok then.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All Tim Bradley does is win win win win win.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Missed the fight lads, how'd he do? Another knock over job?


Kovalev stopped him with a jab to the body. Crazy ass power from that dude.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

HBO blwing Manny again. :suicide


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley might have the best character in boxing.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> HBO blwing Manny again. :suicide


Its fuckin maddening :bart


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Kovalev stopped him with a jab to the body. Crazy ass power from that dude.


Ah cheers mate, I'll check it out in the morning. Gotta be a big fight in the pipeline for him next though. Want to see him against a legitimate guy who is known for being reliable, and rather just hasn't ran into the kind of guy who can KO him yet. Hopkins (might be a bridge too far, you never know), Pascal, Stevenson, Chilly Ember at a push. That's literally all that's left in his division that I know of.

Murat might be interesting too tbh.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Its fuckin maddening :bart


They didn't even blow Oscar this hard and Oskee was the god damn promoter AND fighter. Fcuk me :rofl


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

That felt "funeral" like...:blood

All downer music and shit...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone know the little piano chime at the end? It's so lovely.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Adonis Stevenson ‏@AdonisSuperman 11m
@Main_Events @KrusherKovalev Tell your mama Kathy Duva to stop crying and to call @yvonmichelGYM and @AlHaymon to make the fight happen! BUM

Adonis Stevenson ‏@AdonisSuperman 29m
@KrusherKovalev You just a real slow BUM with no defence. Easy work! pic.twitter.com/IgFEuPMrDe


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Max a hoe


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Adonis Stevenson ‏@AdonisSuperman 11m
> @Main_Events @KrusherKovalev Tell your mama Kathy Duva to stop crying and to call @yvonmichelGYM and @AlHaymon to make the fight happen! BUM
> 
> Adonis Stevenson ‏@AdonisSuperman 29m
> @KrusherKovalev You just a real slow BUM with no defence. Easy work! pic.twitter.com/IgFEuPMrDe


I dont truly undefstand twitter sometimes :conf

Is that Adonis callin out Kovalev?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cool unless you are black. LOL
> Why is HBO trying to act like Stevenson did something to Kovalev? It makes now sense to prompt this as a story.





pipe wrenched said:


> I dont truly undefstand twitter sometimes :conf
> 
> Is thag Adonis callin out Kovalev?


Doubt that its real


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Ah cheers mate, I'll check it out in the morning. Gotta be a big fight in the pipeline for him next though. Want to see him against a legitimate guy who is known for being reliable, and rather just hasn't ran into the kind of guy who can KO him yet. Hopkins (might be a bridge too far, you never know), Pascal, Stevenson, Chilly Ember at a push. That's literally all that's left in his division that I know of.
> 
> Murat might be interesting too tbh.


Don't overlook Fonfara!

I wouldn't be surprised if Fonfara takes out Stevenson. (If so, the party's at MY house!) - in which case, Kovalev-Fonfara would be a serious event.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wow pacquiao just admitted he ran from rios :yep:yep:yep hahaha


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Doubt that its real


Be good if it was.....
I'd like that more than that post fight interview on HBO


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Stevenson aside from being a truly disgusting person, is such a bitch...blatantly ducking Kovalev.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Stevenson aside from being a truly disgusting person, is such a bitch...blatantly ducking Kovalev.


Kovalev summed it up perfectly, "Adonis is piece of shit." :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I missed the post fight interview Kovalev say anything about Stevenson? I pray they fight. Kovalev will destroy that bitch ******.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I missed the post fight interview Kovalev say anything about Stevenson? I pray they fight. Kovalev will destroy that bitch ******.


He said that he didn't want to talk about him and that he was a piece of shit. Said that he wants another belt at the division and will fight any champion. Stevenson subsequently had a meltdown on Twitter that made Amir Khan look level-headed by comparison.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Stevenson ducking by way of SHO/Haymon. And Ward won't ever sack up and fight Kovalev.

Poor Sergey.


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

I like after the low blow in the first, the ref's bawling at Agnew:

"Are you gonna do it again?"

* Agnew nods *

"You're gonna do it again?!"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't overlook Fonfara!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Fonfara takes out Stevenson. (If so, the party's at MY house!) - in which case, Kovalev-Fonfara would be a serious event.


Damn your hate for AGodis runs deep :-(

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Me and @Hatesrats picked Dulorme :deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Damn your hate for AGodis runs deep :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


His and everyone else reactions here are gonna be hilarious after Superman KO's Kovalev when the fights finally gets made. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> His and everyone else reactions here are gonna be hilarious after Superman KO's Kovalev when the fights finally gets made. :deal


The amount of bums that will be hurt oh lawdy!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

It's ducking to get paid 40% more for a fight? Man, some of you are idiots.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> It's ducking to get paid 40% more for a fight? Man, some of you are idiots.


:conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :conf


All the heroes in here would of course fight Kovalev for free

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> All the heroes in here would of course fight Kovalev for free
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


yeah I had a thread on the neo nazi site, BF24 asking what's wrong with Stevenson taking more money for the same fight on Showtime. They all pretended like they would have stayed for less money :rolleyes
I understand the outrage, but I'd turn my anger toward the Network wars and HBO not matching Showtime's offer when they had the chance


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I had a thread on the neo nazi site, BF24 asking what's wrong with Stevenson taking more money for the same fight on Showtime. They all pretended like they would have stayed for less money :rolleyes
> I understand the outrage, but I'd turn my anger toward the Network wars and HBO not matching Showtime's offer when they had the chance


People will hate Stevenson know matter what he does. His past, him being black (in a largely racist and nationalistic sport) are two strikes against him. Not to mention he is now very successful.

Stevenson is scared, Stevenson is a ducker, Stevenson is going to be KO'd, etc etc

he won't ever win with the fans no matter what he does, very sad.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People will hate Stevenson know matter what he does. His past, him being black (in a largely racist and nationalistic sport) are two strikes against him. Not to mention he is now very successful.
> 
> Stevenson is scared, Stevenson is a ducker, Stevenson is going to be KO'd, etc etc
> 
> ...


yeah you're right man :conf. I'm not even a fan of Stevenson's, but I log on all the time and see some of the crap said about him and get baffled. Shit I even started defending Justin Beiber more for the same reason, but his ass makes it difficult :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah you're right man :conf. I'm not even a fan of Stevenson's, but I log on all the time and see some of the crap said about him and get baffled. Shit I even started defending Justin Beiber more for the same reason, but his ass makes it difficult :yep


With all the hate these guys get for their mistakes. It must be hard reading the shit that gets said about him. Damn sad!

They did their time :deal it's funny it kinda reminds me of how people act with Mayweather too.

Even when he does what people want he gets little credit, tho in his twilight now he is getting more respect finally

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> With all the hate these guys get for their mistakes. It must be hard reading the shit that gets said about him. Damn sad!
> 
> They did their time :deal it's funny it kinda reminds me of how people act with Mayweather too.
> 
> ...


yeah man reminds me of this interview from Floyd which is one of my favorites






When I beat Pacquiao, "Oh you're supposed to beat Pacquiao, you're Floyd Mayweather. You're bigger than him"
When I beat Mosley, "Oh Mosley was too old"


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People will hate Stevenson know matter what he does. His past, him being black (in a largely racist and nationalistic sport) are two strikes against him. Not to mention he is now very successful.
> 
> Stevenson is scared, Stevenson is a ducker, Stevenson is going to be KO'd, etc etc
> 
> he won't ever win with the fans no matter what he does, very sad.


Got nothing to do with race. Supes knows Kovalev got that kryptonite. That's all it is bro.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man reminds me of this interview from Floyd which is one of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great vid man I'd never seen that one before. :good

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That's a great vid man I'd never seen that one before. :good
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


there's a part 2 and 3 to it also :thumbsup

The part I was looking for was actually in part 2






If I beat Pacquiao, they'll say "you were supposed to beat him, you're Floyd Mayweather, you're the bigger man"
and if I out box him "It was a boring fight"
and if I knock him out "Oh you're supposed to knock him out, he's been knocked out before"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> there's a part 2 and 3 to it also :thumbsup
> 
> The part I was looking for was actually in part 2
> 
> ...


Nice man, the shit we had to go through being Floyd fans back in the day :lol: :-(

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> there's a part 2 and 3 to it also :thumbsup
> 
> The part I was looking for was actually in part 2
> 
> ...


Damn he kinda went in on BHop there too :lol:

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nice man, the shit we had to go through being Floyd fans back in the day :lol: :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


:lol: I would get into drawn out arguments all the time then 


turbotime said:


> Damn he kinda went in on BHop there too :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


:rofl and I forgot about that part. It hit me by surprise. Guy has a huge ego


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I would get into drawn out arguments all the time then
> :rofl and I forgot about that part. It hit me by surprise. Guy has a huge ego


Not good :lol:

Some of these youtube comments make @tommygun711 look like a Floyd nuthugger. I did my best not to respond :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People will hate Stevenson know matter what he does. His past, him being black (in a largely racist and nationalistic sport) are two strikes against him. Not to mention he is now very successful.
> 
> Stevenson is scared, Stevenson is a ducker, Stevenson is going to be KO'd, etc etc
> 
> ...


I'd say 95-99% of the hate is due to his past. There are still some racists out there, but Adonis did some vile things to women, who most men feel should be protected not abused and raped. I'd get bringing race up if he had a series of minor run ins with the law, but he's a legitimate piece of shit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Stevenson were the nicest guy on Earth, he'd still be ducking Kovalev.


As it happens, he's also a pice of filth. The sooner he's washed down the sewer & forgotten about, the better.

He's not even a great boxer, he just has great defense and ONE killer punch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'd say 95-99% of the hate is due to his past. There are still some racists out there, but Adonis did some vile things to women, who most men feel should be protected not abused and raped. I'd get bringing race up if he had a series of minor run ins with the law, but he's a legitimate piece of shit.


Yup but the whole "ducking' brigade wouldnt even give him credit if he took the fight. It'd go from "he's ducking" to "he's getting knocked out"


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yup but the whole "ducking' brigade wouldnt even give him credit if he took the fight. It'd go from "he's ducking" to "he's getting knocked out"


Some people let/will let hatred blind them. While I would hope he gets knocked out, I think it is a very close fight. Stevenson is quicker and has more dimensions to his game.

The best thing to do with people like that is relieve them of their cash when the odds are right.

But I'll go on record as saying he won't take the fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Stevenson were the nicest guy on Earth, he'd still be ducking Kovalev.
> 
> As it happens, he's also a pice of filth. The sooner he's washed down the sewer & forgotten about, the better.
> 
> He's not even a great boxer, he just has great defense and ONE killer punch.


:deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People will hate Stevenson know matter what he does. His past, him being black (in a largely racist and nationalistic sport) are two strikes against him. Not to mention he is now very successful.
> 
> Stevenson is scared, Stevenson is a ducker, Stevenson is going to be KO'd, etc etc
> 
> ...


and once Stevenson KTFO Kovalev, these same people nuthugging Kovalev will be saying he was never shit to begin with.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People will hate Stevenson know matter what he does. His past, him being black (in a largely racist and nationalistic sport) are two strikes against him. Not to mention he is now very successful.
> 
> Stevenson is scared, Stevenson is a ducker, Stevenson is going to be KO'd, etc etc
> 
> ...


Not sad at all comes with being very talented. As far as holding a hatred for someone for not being a "good person" most people are assholes so thats BS. Im sure theres some people in every business that are pieces of shit but if they pay us/ignore us we dont give them the same bashing as Stevenson do we? I was saying to a friend the other day he could've changed for the better and I dont know shit about the rape case so not gonna judge him for that. Wall street/politicians fuck us over daily and we're busy bashing athletes/musicians/actors who have way less power. Figures, makes us cowards lol.


----------

